
Learning Web Development with Seaside - bearwithclaws
http://seaside.gemstone.com/tutorial.html
======
Elepsis
I think the headline here is somewhat misleading, based on the other responses
thus far. It's not intending to teach web development using Seaside as the
tool; rather, it's a tutorial on how to develop Seaside web apps.

And while the fact that it's presented in PDFs is a little bit annoying, I'm
about halfway through the tutorials and they're rather well written and expose
a lot of features in Seaside and Smalltalk as a whole. As far as "zero to
being able to make something interesting" guides go, this is one of the better
ones I've encountered.

------
loganfrederick
I don't think their site makes clear why using Smalltalk to teach web
development solves any problems.

The PDF halfway through their tutorial series on Smalltalk explains Seaside as
a "framework" that addresses some of what I'd consider smaller annoyances in
development (One example they offer is the ability to add <em> tags to every
occurrence of specific words in a file.

Such tools _might_ be of use to a small audience, but I'm not sure anyone
would want to learn web coding in such a roundabout way. Open Wordpad, go to
W3Schools and practice an (X)HTML tutorial. Maybe consider Seaside once you've
practiced the basics.

------
moe
The definitive guide to minimizing mindshare for your project: Offer
documentation as PDF only.

~~~
vixen99
Sorry to be so thick but 'minimizing mindshare for your project' means what?

~~~
moe
Nobody reading their docs means nobody knowing about their project.

